# Beginner kayak for saltwater?



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've wanted to start kayak fishing for years so I've decided to invest in a kayak. I wanna get a good kayak but preferably under $500, any suggestions?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That really all depends on what type of saltwater you plan to fish. If you are planning on fishing only the flats and protected inlets on only days where there are no wind and waves, a kayak from the big box stores like Bass Pro and Dicks could suit you fine and wouldn't put you too far above that budget.

If you plan on going anywhere else out in the bay, around the bridges and tunnels, etc. or paddling any distance, I think you will be hard pressed to find a kayak for that amount. You will need a 12 to 14 ft kayak (preferably a sit on top) of good quality. For that and a good paddle and PFD, $1,200.00 would be a more realistic budget at minimum.

If you know you are going to get into kayak fishing, don't start cheap. Save up & budget for a good kayak the 1st time. If you start with a cheaply made kayak because of the price, you will most likely want to upgrade soon after and probably won't get your money back for the 1st one. If you get a good quality kayak, you will have a much better experience.

Take your time and do some research on the different brands and styles. Check out Wild River Outfitters in VA Beach and Appomattox River Company in Hampton. Both are great places that can help steer you in the right direction. Take a look at their prices and then compare with what's listed on Craigslist or the "for sale or trade" section of tkaa.org. You may find a used one at a good price. Here is an article at Yakangler.com that shows the top 10 (user rated) from 2013: http://www.yakangler.com/kayaks-and-gear/item/2583-top-10-fishing-kayaks-2013

I have a Wilderness Systems Ride 135 and I love it. I have fished from it in open water in different types of conditions and it serves me perfectly. When my wife goes with me to the flats, she uses it and I go in my 10' sit-in kayak and still catch fish, but night and day as far as paddling, space, maneuvering and overall comfort and we can only do that on the perfect days.


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

rwh said:


> That really all depends on what type of saltwater you plan to fish. If you are planning on fishing only the flats and protected inlets on only days where there are no wind and waves, a kayak from the big box stores like Bass Pro and Dicks could suit you fine and wouldn't put you too far above that budget.
> 
> If you plan on going anywhere else out in the bay, around the bridges and tunnels, etc. or paddling any distance, I think you will be hard pressed to find a kayak for that amount. You will need a 12 to 14 ft kayak (preferably a sit on top) of good quality. For that and a good paddle and PFD, $1,200.00 would be a more realistic budget at minimum.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, hopefully I'll save up enough in time for striper season


----------



## Sean B (Jul 29, 2010)

Merritt, 

I currently have a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 and it suits me fine but my next one will be the Ride 135. I do a lot of fishing on the rivers in PA and to be able to stand in a kayak would offer so much more perspective on the water I'm fishing.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

rwh said:


> If you know you are going to get into kayak fishing, don't start cheap. Save up & budget for a good kayak the 1st time. If you start with a cheaply made kayak because of the price, you will most likely want to upgrade soon after and probably won't get your money back for the 1st one. If you get a good quality kayak, you will have a much better experience.


Great advise right there. I started out cheap with my first two (Vapor10 and an Ascend D10 SIKs). While they were OK for me and the kids to float around in, they were difficult to fish from and hard to get out of. My 3rd and 4th yaks are Jackson products, a 'Cuda 14 and Cruise 12. Both are SOTs and the 'Cuda is designed from the ground up to be a big water anglers yak. I've had it in the Pamlico Sound and off the beach in Waves, NC and it responded really well.

The Cruise Angler 12 starts at $1049, good price for a good intro angling yak. The 'Cuda 14 starts out at $1,399. If you really want to go overboard, be the envy of all saltwater anglers you see you can go with the Jackson Kraken. If I lived closer to saltwater I'd have one! All Jackson kayaks are made in the great state of Tennessee.


----------

